# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  David Farmiloe?

## citeog

Does anyone (especially our European contributors) know if David Farmiloe, formerly of Surrey and now apparently of Northamptonshire, England, is still making instruments?

 I came across an older example of his work recently and was quite impressed.

Thanks,

Paul

----------


## MikeEdgerton

He's in the builder's database but the notation doesn't look promising.

----------


## citeog

Thanks, Mike. I did notice his name in there and the statement about his website closing down but, being the optimistic sort, I thought that he might still be building in spite of that. I'm going to try the English mandolin site if I get no joy here.

Paul

----------

